

The Threat of a U.S. Tech Worker Shortage - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/outsourcing/240000853

======
tosseraccount
"leaders from tech, media, and financial giants, including Microsoft's Steve
Ballmer and JP Morgan Chase's Jamie Dimon".

Big Software and Big Finance. Of course. At it again.

Want top talent? Pay the market rate just like every else does.

~~~
codgercoder
and don't retire engineers at 35

